# York Silvertip Compound rebuild-Need Help



## Bogdan (Aug 12, 2009)

I want to show to other archers here that old bows still can shot, and shoot well. I have old York Silvertip, from 1990, 60# 29" 50% lett off. If I remember corectly, it have wooden core in limbs, and it is 48" axle to axle. Extremly stabile and forgiving bow, and with modern stab, it will still be competitive especialy on Indoors, with fat aluminium arrows.

It is using steel cables with teardrop ends, and dacron string. I can make new string, but I will also like to change cables or to switch them to something which is not steel, but to keep old weels. 

Does anyone know source for steel cables, or some replacement cables system?


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

*steel cables*

I try not to mess with steel cables, but in the past I got them from PSE. Just call their customer service number 520-884-9065. I haven't ordered any in the past year but I would assume they still have them. Hope this helps! -jeremy


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*York*

I sent you a PM about pics of york and that I could help you with it did you receive it?


----------

